# I can't stand how handsome he is!!!!



## loveformygermanshepherd

Love the side shots of maxx and him sitting so pretty! I can't stand how beautiful he is!! 


































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616

Maxx is very handsome! 

I find myself looking at Sinister and thinking "He's just absolutely gorgeous, my big handsome baby." :wub:


----------



## mbussinger166

Very handsome boy


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

LaRen616 said:


> Maxx is very handsome!
> 
> I find myself looking at Sinister and thinking "He's just absolutely gorgeous, my big handsome baby." :wub:


Me too!!  I'm glad that I'm not the only one that stares at my dog. I thought I was crazy... Lol 

Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

mbussinger166 said:


> Very handsome boy


Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

Very Handsome and Impressive Ears!


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

fredh said:


> Very Handsome and Impressive Ears!


Thank you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexg

The username is way too long...


----------



## Mr. D

alexg said:


> The username is way too long...


Pffft. Always someone with a complaint about something. 

As for OP, your dog is awesome. 
When I look at Franklin and see the awesome ooze out of him, it makes me smile.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

alexg said:


> The username is way too long...


If there's a way to change it then let me know  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

Mr. D said:


> Pffft. Always someone with a complaint about something.
> 
> As for OP, your dog is awesome.
> When I look at Franklin and see the awesome ooze out of him, it makes me smile.


Thank you  lol 
They are awesome! Love it 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta

gorgeous. I look at my dogs and think that a lot too. And they go into the GSD pose, I tell them,"ok ok. We all know your Beautiful .No need to flaunt it!"


----------



## selzer

:wub:4My:gsdsit:, 

Pretty dog there. Don't let anyone give you any poopie about your user name. It does kind of limit the room for your content, but as you say, no way to change it now.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

selzer said:


> :wub:4My:gsdsit:,
> 
> Pretty dog there. Don't let anyone give you any poopie about your user name. It does kind of limit the room for your content, but as you say, no way to change it now.


Thank you  i tried to find a way to change it because I want it to be smaller so maybe I'll just create a new account. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

Nikitta said:


> gorgeous. I look at my dogs and think that a lot too. And they go into the GSD pose, I tell them,"ok ok. We all know your Beautiful .No need to flaunt it!"


Right? I think that too when he does that pose! I love the alert stance that he does and then let's out a couple big bad barks at leaves or rocks. Haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

loveformygermanshepherd said:


> Thank you  i tried to find a way to change it because I want it to be smaller so maybe I'll just create a new account. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Uhm, yeah, uh that's one way to get permanently banned around here, so I wouldn't do that.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

selzer said:


> Uhm, yeah, uh that's one way to get permanently banned around here, so I wouldn't do that.


Well I don't want to do that!!  so my username stays then. Thank you selzer!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

loveformygermanshepherd said:


> Well I don't want to do that!!  so my username stays then. Thank you selzer!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I actually like your user name. It expresses your feelings for your German Shepherd :thumbup:


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

Loneforce said:


> I actually like your user name. It expresses your feelings for your German Shepherd :thumbup:


Thank you  I tried doing the loveformygsd but it said that it was taken or something so went for the next best thing. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mehpenn

loveformygermanshepherd said:


> Me too!!  I'm glad that I'm not the only one that stares at my dog. I thought I was crazy... Lol
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're not crazy. I'll watch mine sometimes and think "Now that right there is a nice looking dog." And then I give myself a big head.


----------



## Rbeckett

He looks like he is doing the "Noble" pose. I can get both of my girls to sit pretty if I ask them to. Lately they have been too interested in playin with each other to be interested in what Dad has to say. Momma brought home a fresh box of dog biscuits last nite and Dixie heard them going into the cookie jar from out in the yard 50 or so yards away. She knows that sound unbelievably well after only a few cookies. We always fed her meaty soft treats during training because she refused all other attempts until I gave one of the dog bones to the Golden and all of the sudden she felt gyped and started lining up for hers when Hally gets one. It is saving a ton of money on expensive doggie treats now. Just gotta get Indi to take them and it will be unanimous...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

Rbeckett said:


> He looks like he is doing the "Noble" pose. I can get both of my girls to sit pretty if I ask them to. Lately they have been too interested in playin with each other to be interested in what Dad has to say. Momma brought home a fresh box of dog biscuits last nite and Dixie heard them going into the cookie jar from out in the yard 50 or so yards away. She knows that sound unbelievably well after only a few cookies. We always fed her meaty soft treats during training because she refused all other attempts until I gave one of the dog bones to the Golden and all of the sudden she felt gyped and started lining up for hers when Hally gets one. It is saving a ton of money on expensive doggie treats now. Just gotta get Indi to take them and it will be unanimous...
> 
> Wheelchair Bob


I love the noble pose!!  I grin from ear to ear when I see him do it. Lol

Maxx is also very good at knowing where his treats are located and he know the sounds of his box and his bags. Haha super smart these dogs are!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd

mehpenn said:


> You're not crazy. I'll watch mine sometimes and think "Now that right there is a nice looking dog." And then I give myself a big head.


Hahaha Exactly!!! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

